# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: پیدا کردن begin و end های متناظر

## rezamahdizadeh

در بدنه یک پروسیجر یا تابع در صورتی که begin و end های زیادی وجود داشته باشه و نوشتن کدها به صورت نامنظم از لحاظ view انجام گرفته باشه چگونه راحت میشه begin و end های متناظر را پیدا کرد؟ در ضمن آیا راهی برای منظم کردن کدها از لحاظ view وجود داره؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
خیلی راحت میشه این کار رو انجام داد. ابزارهای مختلفی هستند که روی دلفی نصب می شوند و نمایش کدها رو خیلی بهتر می کنند(مثلاً begin و end های متناظر رو با خط به هم وصل می کنند.) . نمونه هایی از این ابزارها عبارتند از cnPack و Castalia.
موفق باشید.

----------

